# Reasons why Vampires would make bad Pirates



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

It is odd to see what one comes up with while drinking coffee at 3:00am.

Besides Vampire Pirates would be vulnerable to high kicks of the peg leg, splintering caused by cannon fire....fishing nets and vampire bats are a bad mix!


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow, way back in the far dusty corners of my childhood memories - I faintly recall a comic book that had a story about pirate vampires.... I wish I could remember more about it... I think I recall a bunch of coffins down in the ship's hold, and the vampires coming out at night and taking over the ship....

Anyway, yeah.... "Arrrr, I've come to suck your blood, matey" just sounds lame...


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

"Yo ho ho and a bottle of blood"

"Yo ho, yo ho, it's a vampire's life for me"

"What do you do with a drunken vampire"

The songs just don't have the same ring to them!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Gothikim said:


> "Yo ho ho and a bottle of blood"
> 
> "Yo ho, yo ho, it's a vampire's life for me"
> 
> ...


Just need to change it up a bit, like...

"Yo ho, yo ho. it's a SUCKY un-life for me!"


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

Because a vampire never drinks…

…rum.


Roger


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

What do you do with a drunken sailor, what do you do with a druken sailor, what do you do with a drunken sailor, so early in the morning.

Put him in charge of an Exon tanker, put him in charge of an Exon tanker, put him in charge of an Exon tanker, so early in the morning.


----------

